# IC Engine Pictures (and a duplex pump)



## JorgensenSteam (Dec 17, 2010)

We seem to have a pretty large following of IC engines on the site.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Pat, I'll have a good look at them this evening, always fancied doing one of those ball hopper engines.

J


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool pics Pat. Thanks for posting them.
It always amazes me the variety and selection of such engines.


----------

